# Gigabyte PoweRock 550w PSU



## Nerevarine (Jul 10, 2012)

Is it a good PSU.. It is  80 Plus certified and i can get it for 2320 from ebay.. Pleaae suggest asap as i will need it before monday.. so have to order quickly

Thanks in advance

cant buy corsair as there is no service nearby..


----------



## mobileN00b (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey buddy... I also want to buy a good psu...I was looking for corsair cx430..if there's no service in your area you can directly ship it to the distributors if anything goes wrong..


----------



## macho84 (Jul 11, 2012)

I would suggest get FSP Saga 2 500w an alternative with just 200 bugs extra you get good piece of mind.

Whats your pc spec . its must for better psu suggestion.

Let us know.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

Get Corsair CX430V2 @2.4K instead of the Gigabyte one.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 11, 2012)

Yes but there is NO corsair service center nearby,and no FSP service center nearby.. However there is a Gigabyte service center, which is why i was opting to buy that..
Please suggest.. Nearby shops are littered with crap iball and zebby psus

Rest of the rig
i3 2100
4gb ram
Asus p8h61
Dell IN2030M
No Gfx card for now, but I will be adding HD 6850 or HD 7770 Later on


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 11, 2012)

^^ Check my answer in other thread where I've just posted.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 13, 2012)

I got a full refund from the seller, he is currently out of stock.. Too  bad :/


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

^^ Good for you then.


----------

